# Helix 10 to Raymarine S1000 autopilot



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

OK how do I connect a Helix 10 to the Raymarine ? I have the HHGPS bare wire cable. Made the following connections:

Raymarine Humminbird 
Green +ve out Green NMEA in 
Orange +ve in White NMEA Out
Brown+Blue -ve out, - ve in Black Ground

Tried turning the NMEA Output on and off at the control head but still cannot get the Raymarine to hook up. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Re-checked the ground connections and had one bad one. The NMEA output has to be turned on in the settings menu and everything works great.


----------

